# boat step the best thing i ever put on my sea king



## simo (Feb 21, 2017)

i built a step to get in my boat i just love this thing in and out with no effort. I liked it so much i put one on my ranger.i thought i took pic of ranger step but i could not find it.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 22, 2017)

The torque doesn't twist the trailer frame? Looks nice. Be good if it folded.


----------



## edwonbass (Feb 22, 2017)

That's what I need!


----------



## simo (Feb 25, 2017)

no torque very stable as far as folding no need its not in the way. No more climbing over the side of boat. When i build something i like the KISS method


----------



## Jim (Feb 26, 2017)

Very nice! Something I think that is needed on most trailers..........

Is it welded on to the trailer?


----------



## simo (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes jim its welded on but the one on my Ranger trailer is bolted on. I make them for guys around here. The name on it is my shops name SIMCO


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 28, 2017)

How high is it off the ground?


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you by chance have any video of it in use?


----------



## Skunked again (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------

